# Odd Color?



## DarkArtist (Jan 19, 2006)

I have had this boy for serveral months. He was bought at pet store. I have spent alot of time looking at betta photos on the web but have yet to see another anything like him. 

The photo is slightly blurry but is the one that most closely captures his colors. His body is a peachy-rose color and the spots are a deep maroon.

What would you call this color?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

that is soo awsome! I'd call it "special'


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

awesome betta! Never seen one quite like it! :-o I dont know if it would have it's own name...sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## DarkArtist (Jan 19, 2006)

He really is different. He looks like an exotic tropical flower when he flares. Darn it all, when I got him I knew I was going to have to get back into breeding bettas again.

Since he was a Meijers pet center betta, there was no way I could get a spawn sister to cross him with. So I got a grizzeled female with very nice fin length to spawn with him. 

50 or so fry hatched on Christmas day and are doing well. At 4 weeks they are all light bodied yet. One has a dinky red dot on his tail fin. I am hoping to get this odd color to breed true. It has really captured my eye.

Once I get the color to breed true...I will try to change them frm veiltails to something show worthy. I guess I have a few years work ahead of me.

Darn expensive 3 doller betta.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

amasing isn't it how a 3 dlr fish can change your whole life!


----------



## Haiku (Jan 22, 2006)

i have one exactly like him will post pics later


----------



## Lumos27 (Jan 24, 2006)

*I have one like that*

I'm new to this board, just happened to come across your post. My betta Fillet looks just like that only not as many spots. I'm not sure what you call it. 

Here is a link to a photo of him, sorry for the bad quality,
http://www.grovestreet.com/jsp/onepic.jsp?id=1128211


----------



## DarkArtist (Jan 19, 2006)

Yours is close. Dosen't have the pineapple marks on the body like mine has though. 
Yours is an orange marble or Orange Dalmation.

Mine is an orange and black marble.

(I talked to a breeder that knew of this color vararity)


----------

